# Quick release camera strap for Canon 7D and/or 5D MkIII



## fotoray (Mar 23, 2012)

Looking for a quality quick release camera strap that attaches to camera body like the Canon stock strap does. That is, with a fabric connection to the camera NOT a metal connector that will soon rub the finish off the camera body. 

Thanks for any suggestions? Please provide brand and model number if possible.


----------



## rporterfield (Mar 23, 2012)

Check out the Op/tech super classic strap.


----------



## JasonATL (Mar 23, 2012)

We also have the OP/TECH mentioned above. It fits well what you asked for.

You might also consider the Sun Sniper Pro. It attaches to the tripod mount, not the sides. Thus, there's nothing to scratch the body except your clothes.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Mar 23, 2012)

I am a huge fan of the BlackRapid strap, but hear good things about Sun Sniper.

They both attach to the tripod mount and the camera hangs inverted. Very ergonomic.


----------



## cosedi (Mar 23, 2012)

I really like the CustomSLR split strap. It is a comfortable sling strap that has a very sturdy buckle for quick release. Previously I owned the Blackrapid RS-7 strap and the metal carabiner always was clanking on the body of my camera which did lead to scratches. No scratches after using the CustomSLR split strap.

Additionally, CustomSLR customer service is awesome. I had an early generation of the strap which wore out after 1 year of heavy use and they sent me a new improved generation of the strap for the price of shipping. Details here: http://imedwei.wordpress.com/2012/03/14/customslr-amazing-customer-service/

Best of luck finding an appropriate camera strap for you!


----------



## erwinrm (Mar 23, 2012)

Check out Carry Speed's CS Pro. It does have metal parts, but they don't rub on the camera or lens.
http://www.carryspeed.com/products/cs-pro-camera-sling-system


----------



## iMagic (Mar 27, 2012)

I have ordered camdapter hand/body strap. Seemed like a good compromise. But haven't received it yet.


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Mar 27, 2012)

i dont know what you mean by "quick release" camera strap. do you mean the camera neck strap? but as someone mentioned above maybe try the black rapid strap, i read heaps of reviews on that and it seemspretty popular. personally i got a crumpler strap.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 27, 2012)

scottsdaleriots said:


> i dont know what you mean by "quick release" camera strap. do you mean the camera neck strap? but as someone mentioned above maybe try the black rapid strap, i read heaps of reviews on that and it seemspretty popular. personally i got a crumpler strap.



I want to use a camera strap when not working on a tripod. When I'm on the tripod I don't want the camera strap to be in the way. The Canon stock strap, while very well made, cannot be taken on and off the camera "quickly". 

I know there are many model straps offered that allow for quickly taking the strap on and off the camera. I was seeking opinion on which ones people had good/bad experiences with and maybe why.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2012)

fotoray said:


> I want to use a camera strap when not working on a tripod. When I'm on the tripod I don't want the camera strap to be in the way.



I'm very happy with the Blackrapid system. I use Arca-Swiss type plates on camera and lenses. Although the BR system uses a lug that threads into the tripod socket, I converted that to 'quick release' by connecting that lug to a Kirk 1" clamp (semi-permanently with Loctite Blue 242) - that way, I can connect the strap to the camera plate, a lens plate, or remove it for tripod/monopod use.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> fotoray said:
> 
> 
> > I want to use a camera strap when not working on a tripod. When I'm on the tripod I don't want the camera strap to be in the way.
> ...



This is a smart solution. Couldn't find the Kirk 1" clamp on the Kirk website. Can you provide link and clamp model number. I'd like to consider this for comparison with another option I'm looking at - described below. 

I use a RRS L-bracket for 7D (soon I'll add one for new 5D3) that uses Arca-Swiss interface. RRS has a B2-FAB clamp that attaches to the L-bracket and has a threaded tripod socket to attach to camera strap. See http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=B2-FAB&type=0&eq=&desc=B2-FAB-38mm-clamp-with-threaded-socket Example shows Black Rapid strap attached. 

Is the Kirk 1" clamp about the same size as the B2-FAB? I want to minimize size and weight of the solution.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2012)

fotoray said:


> Couldn't find the Kirk 1" clamp on the Kirk website. Can you provide link and clamp model number. I'd like to consider this for comparison with another option I'm looking at - described below.


It's the Kirk QRC-1, and here are Kirk and B&H links.



fotoray said:


> Is the Kirk 1" clamp about the same size as the B2-FAB? I want to minimize size and weight of the solution.


The Kirk clamp (on the left in the images below) is smaller than the RRS B2-FAB (on the right), and doesn't have the little nubs on the bottom which you can see in the lower image. 

RRS suggested I either file off the nubs to connect the FastenR-3 (which it looks like was done for the photo on the RRS page), or just mash the rubber washer down on them. Instead, I returned the RRS clamp, and kept the Kirk.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> fotoray said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't find the Kirk 1" clamp on the Kirk website. Can you provide link and clamp model number. I'd like to consider this for comparison with another option I'm looking at - described below.
> ...



Most excellent! The Kirk QRC-1 seems like the better choice (and costs less too). 

I've looked at the Black Rapid straps - the RS-4, RS-5 and RS-7. Which one do you have - recommend. I'm not too keen on the straps that have pockets for CF cards and cell phones - again, too much bulk.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2012)

I have the RS-4, which does have a pocket, but it's a small one (two CF cards at most). The RS-5 seems too bulky to me, as well. The RS-7 looks ok, as does the RS-Sport-2.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have the RS-4, which does have a pocket, but it's a small one (two CF cards at most). The RS-5 seems too bulky to me, as well. The RS-7 looks ok, as does the RS-Sport-2.



I decided on the RS-7 with the curved strap and the Kirk QRC-1 clamp. This is an excellent way to go to/from the tripod - with one strap and multiple camera bodies. Thanks for your very helpful input!


----------



## almograve (Mar 30, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> fotoray said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't find the Kirk 1" clamp on the Kirk website. Can you provide link and clamp model number. I'd like to consider this for comparison with another option I'm looking at - described below.
> ...



but it looks so hugely!  (I know, I know not the main purpose...) could we see how it looks ON the camera?

Thanks,
almo


----------



## DanoPhoto (Mar 30, 2012)

I have the BR strap w/ Kirk clamp setup and it is not cumbersome, bukly or unsightly, at all. Solid connection that is quick and flexible from body plate to (tripod) lens plate.


----------

